# what goes through your mind when you do this?



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 13, 2006)

please let me know ..why the hell would you take a pic like that with your sister?


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 13, 2006)

You're coked out?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_You're coked out?_

 

LOL!!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 14, 2006)

Your on all of the above!!  Nikki's face says it all


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 14, 2006)

not sure........ all i see is some big a$$ Feets in the air... lol


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_not sure........ all i see is some big a$$ Feets in the air... lol_

 





 So true.
All I know is these girls need to stop flashing their pooty poo's all over the place!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_not sure........ all i see is some big a$$ Feets in the air... lol_

 
You about to get me in trouble at work laughing out loud on the phone!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 14, 2006)

Incest!


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 14, 2006)

whatever. wannabe-celebrities, what do they even do besides party?


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_not sure........ all i see is some big a$$ Feets in the air... lol_

 
hahahahaha omg omg omg.


----------



## luckyme (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree, I have seen enough vajayjay in public lately than I see at work, and I work in an obgyn offfice!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_You about to get me in trouble at work laughing out loud on the phone!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
gurl come on lol they do have big feet i think it was said that Paris wears like a size 11 or something...... man that BIG for a gurls feet....



hahaha makes me think of sasquatch for some reason..... hahaha henry and the henderson big................lol


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 15, 2006)

ah hahahaha.. good lord,


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_gurl come on lol they do have big feet i think it was said that Paris wears like a size 11 or something...... man that BIG for a gurls feet....



hahaha makes me think of sasquatch for some reason..... hahaha henry and the henderson big................lol_

 
LOL, you are sooo crazy!


----------



## uberlicious (Dec 15, 2006)

That is so ridiculous and wrong. And neither of them look half as sexy as they think they do.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luckyme* 

 
_I agree, I have seen enough vajayjay in public lately than I see at work, and I work in an obgyn offfice!_

 
hahahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















my question is...whos next??!? I dont think i want to know.. 








hahaha.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luckyme* 

 
_I agree, I have seen enough vajayjay in public lately than I see at work, and I work in an obgyn offfice!_

 
hahaha


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 15, 2006)

haha speaking of public buurrgina , in macys my mom walks by the perfume section and sees "curious" by britney, and says" well theres nothing to curious about her anymore now is there" lol


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_haha speaking of public buurrgina , in macys my mom walks by the perfume section and sees "curious" by britney, and says" well theres nothing to curious about her anymore now is there" lol_

 





 that is so hilarious!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_hahahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















my question is...whos next??!? I dont think i want to know.. 








hahaha._

 
Male celebs will start accidentally leaving their flies down or wearing too short of shorts while sitting, something like that! Ack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 15, 2006)

ahaha! wearing short short jogging shorts, exposing a little hanging flesh ... blah! gross! 

I once had a man at the beach come sit behind me and my friends laying out, and his junk was hanging FULL ON outta his shorts and hes like "excuse me ladys do you have the time"

worst part was.. he was wearing a watch!!!! GROSS!!


----------



## OneWednesday (Dec 15, 2006)

^^ OMG bwahahaa!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How scarring for you


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 15, 2006)

im coked out noe thats what me and all my mates are like we're always happy and fun


unlike grumpy drunks who just wanna start fights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




diss me if you want for doin coke...but im old enuff and ulgy enuff to do as i please x


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_im coked out noe thats what me and all my mates are like we're always happy and fun


unlike grumpy drunks who just wanna start fights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




diss me if you want for doin coke...but im old enuff and ulgy enuff to do as i please x_

 

using coke should NOT make you wanna show your va jay jay to your sister. I would never "diss" you or whatev. for doing coke because thats your choice. I just dont understand how being "coked out" would make you wanna show all your goodies to your sister.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Male celebs will start accidentally leaving their flies down or wearing too short of shorts while sitting, something like that! Ack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !_

 
well if thats the case, vin diesel or christopher meloni need to be next!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























im kidding..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2006)

Their parents must be so proud!!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Their parents must be so proud!!!!_

 

seriously from what I have seen of their parents they are quite refined and well put together. you hardly ever hear of them on the news or anything.. 

They must be overjoyed with the outcome of their 2 daughters, using their last name to become famous.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_seriously from what I have seen of their parents they are quite refined and well put together. you hardly ever hear of them on the news or anything.. 

They must be overjoyed with the outcome of their 2 daughters, using their last name to become famous._

 
and who are showing their va jay jays to the world !! hahah


----------



## VeronikaJ (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_You're coked out?_

 
hahaha LOL that is hilarious! I agree


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_ahaha! wearing short short jogging shorts, exposing a little hanging flesh ... blah! gross! 

I once had a man at the beach come sit behind me and my friends laying out, and his junk was hanging FULL ON outta his shorts and hes like *"excuse me ladys do you have the time"*

worst part was.. he was wearing a watch!!!! GROSS!!_

 
"Ummm....It's time for your balls to go to sleep so, tuck 'em in!"


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 18, 2006)

MrsVinDiesel, you have made an error.  You asked, "What goes through your mind when you do this?"  See, you assumed that they had a mind to begin with.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Side note: They have lovely bodies, but damn, in that pic Nikki appears to have some serious man hooves!  Big, big feet.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_"Ummm....It's time for your balls to go to sleep so, tuck 'em in!"_

 
That is a good one.   I will have to remember that.  Seeing as how I have been flashed once and it totally caught me off guard.  Now I have a comeback!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well, one that is better than the "What the fuck?!!?" I mustered up last time.

NOT WORK SAFE: Check out this smooth operator on the subway.  In all honesty, it could be inadvertant, but ewwwww none the less.

http://www.citynoise.org/article/3902


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_That is a good one.   I will have to remember that.  Seeing as how I have been flashed once and it totally caught me off guard.  Now I have a comeback!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well, one that is better than the "What the fuck?!!?" I mustered up last time.

NOT WORK SAFE: Check out this smooth operator on the subway.  In all honesty, it could be inadvertant, but ewwwww none the less.

http://www.citynoise.org/article/3902_

 

omg ewwwwwwwwww. people are sick. 

but yeah i guess i was wrong to assume they have a mind.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_ahaha! wearing short short jogging shorts, exposing a little hanging flesh ... blah! gross! 

I once had a man at the beach come sit behind me and my friends laying out, and his junk was hanging FULL ON outta his shorts and hes like "excuse me ladys do you have the time"

worst part was.. he was wearing a watch!!!! GROSS!!_

 
Oh my gosh I know so many people this has happened to! Mostly on the beach and a few times on buses. It's good to report it, this types usually accelerates in these behaviors often moving from flashing to groping to rape, scary.
On a funny note, anyone see Jackass Number 2??? You'll know what I'm talkin' about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Raerae (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_ I just dont understand how being "coked out" would make you wanna show all your goodies to your sister.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Where in this pic are the showing their goodies to anyone?  I see no coochie in this pic =P


----------



## CrystalStars (Dec 19, 2006)

Drunks.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Where in this pic are the showing their goodies to anyone?  I see no coochie in this pic =P_

 
just because YOU see no va jay jay doesnt mean they cant see each others. even if they have undies on..thats still gross. if i had a sister i would NEVER pose like that with her.everrrrrrrrrrrrrr. lol


----------



## Raerae (Dec 20, 2006)

lol...

Thats prolly cuz you dont have a sister...  Most sisters have probably seen each other neked b4, so it's probably not that big of a deal...  Especially if they grey up living together.  

You never had a roomate see you neked b4?  Like you were using the shower and they needed to use the bathroom or something?  Or never changed with someone else in the room lol?

Not that big of a deal =P

Besides, i bet you could find plenty of similar photo's of girls posing for candid shots in their bathing suits...  Bathing suits cover just as much as chonies do...


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_lol...

Thats prolly cuz you dont have a sister...  Most sisters have probably seen each other neked b4, so it's probably not that big of a deal...  Especially if they grey up living together.  

You never had a roomate see you neked b4?  Like you were using the shower and they needed to use the bathroom or something?  Or never changed with someone else in the room lol?

Not that big of a deal =P

Besides, i bet you could find plenty of similar photo's of girls posing for candid shots in their bathing suits...  Bathing suits cover just as much as chonies do..._

 
ive seen my best friends naked..but not her vag in like my face kinda thing haha


----------



## Raerae (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_ive seen my best friends naked..but not her vag in like my face kinda thing haha_


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 22, 2006)

Maybe when you are a socialite or hieress you get to do those types of things with your sister!


----------



## Raerae (Dec 22, 2006)

We are all heiress's!  Just to a much smaller fortune than Paris is =P

Ok ladies!  Put yuor legs up!


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 23, 2006)

I think some people take the Cindi Lauper song too seriously...

I don't think celebrities have to be role models for society, but a little decorum please. They just look cheap and skanky.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_We are all heiress's!  Just to a much smaller fortune than Paris is =P

Ok ladies!  Put yuor legs up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 25, 2006)

4 words: They are the hilton sisters.


----------



## MzEmo (Dec 25, 2006)

when i see this i think that they can see each others coochie which is really disgusting. and paris is saying "come and look" LMAO this makes me sick. what gave them the idea that it would be alright to take a pic like this


----------



## Raerae (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 

 
_4 words: They are the hilton sisters._

 
Thats 5 =p


----------



## Raerae (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_when i see this i think that they can see each others coochie which is really disgusting._

 
Dont have such dirty thoughts then =p  It's more than likeley they have chonies on.  Not to mention, I doubt this was a pic that was supposed to get released to the public, so it's a candid shot of two sisters goofing off.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 28, 2006)

Thats true.. we all have embarrassing pictures.Thanks to our lovely friends.


----------



## Raerae (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Thats true.. we all have embarrassing pictures.Thanks to our lovely friends._

 
Yeh... and even more now thanks to EVERYONE having a camera phone.  It's not like they even stay on the film and have to be developed so you can attack the person who got the film developed when they show it to you, and rip it up.  Now it's point, click, e-mail, MYSPACE!

I have so many embarassing photo's of friends on my phone lol...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 29, 2006)

haha my boyfriend just got his first camera phone (hes a little behind the times.. lol) and he wont stop taking pictures of me with the thing. Its awful. Im sure he will have a ball with it on new years , where im sure to get tipsy.. lol


----------



## Raerae (Dec 29, 2006)

Tell him to post pics.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 30, 2006)

Im sure they will end up somewhere.


----------

